# How to remove unnessary files and programs from C Drive



## JACKYSHAIKH (Dec 1, 2005)

Hi,
everyone as i post in before,about my used laptop.Now i wanted to remove all useless stuff from it,and make it work as it should be.

How to do that,any step by step procedure to do that.waiting for positive
reply,because i dont have deep knowlegde about computers.Or any links for that.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

hi,
you can uninstall old and unneeded applications in Add/Remove programs.

1. Click Start
2. Click Control Panel 
3. Change to Classic View (see left panel of the window)
4. Click Add/Remove programs
5. Choose which one to remove.


----------



## garydan (May 11, 2008)

Find and install a program called CCleaner. It is good for cleaning the registry and old backup and temporary files among others. It will clean a lot of stuff out.


----------



## JACKYSHAIKH (Dec 1, 2005)

Hi,
Thanks both of you,I'll install CCLEANER and see what happens and let you know soon.All members are really helpful.


----------



## mommabear (Apr 5, 2008)

I don't have a laptop, but cleaning the junk off the hdd should be universal in nature. Besides cleaning the temp files and junk using a 3rd party program or just the disk cleanup in Windows, there are a lot of other ways to save space. 

Check System Restore if you use it. How much of your hdd space is allocated to it? If it's still at the default settings the maximum is at about 12%. I've dialed mine down to 2% and that gives me 3 to 5 days worth of restore points; depending on how many I manually make when I'm trying out new things. If you ever need to go back farther than a few days, that can often cause more problems...recently installed programs would have to be reinstalled, folders get renamed, etc. IMHO, keeping weeks and months worth of restore points is a big waste of time and hdd space.

If your system is running fine a couple of weeks after getting Windows Updates, there's no reason to keep the backup files that WU makes in the event an update causes problems and you need to uninstall a new update. You can download a free utility at Doug Knox that will remove a lot of them. The shareware version allows for more.



> This utility does NOT remove application specific hotfix backups (Internet Explorer, Outlook Express, Media player and etc.). It will only remove hotfix backups that are specific to the Windows XP operating system.
> 
> http://dougknox.com/xp/utils/xp_hotfix_backup.htm


If you use "bloated" software programs...programs that you only use one or two functions out of many in that program...look for other programs that are specific to just what you want or need and replace the hogs. Almost anything you want to do can be found in smaller programs or utilities and almost all can be found in freeware, if you take the time to look.

If you have Office but mostly only need Word and Excel, do a custom install and don't install all the other parts of it. If you only need to look at Power Point Presentations from time to time but never create your own, you can get a reader for that from Microsoft, instead of installing the whole thing from Office.

See what I mean? There are many ways you can trim your system down. It just takes a little research and time to get your system the way you want it.

Have fun!


----------



## JACKYSHAIKH (Dec 1, 2005)

Hi,
Thanks all my dears,well i installed CCLEANER it looks like it does good job too.once i have installed encyclopedia and later on deleted from add or remove option but that progam is still there which i cant remove it completely,the message pops up there are still files which has to remove from C DRIVE.

I just need help here,i have seen many files are still there which are useless to me now iam wondering if i delete those files directly from c drive will it harm to my laptop? any thoughts guys.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

JACKYSHAIKH said:


> Hi,
> Thanks all my dears,well i installed CCLEANER it looks like it does good job too.once i have installed encyclopedia and later on deleted from add or remove option but that progam is still there which i cant remove it completely,the message pops up there are still files which has to remove from C DRIVE.
> 
> I just need help here,i have seen many files are still there which are useless to me now iam wondering if i delete those files directly from c drive will it harm to my laptop? any thoughts guys.


if these are the remnants of the programs that were uninstalled previously in ADD/REMOVE programs, i think they are OK to delete. but if you are not sure, back them up first then delete them.


----------



## JACKYSHAIKH (Dec 1, 2005)

Hi,
sorry for late reply Mr trigger finger,I did it exactly as you said,still unable to remove enclyclopedia files from C DRIVE.Any thought?

One more thing is which is best setting for desktop resolution and even movie i cannot see it clearly how to make perfect setting in overlay?

Is there any otherway for settings?thanks in advance.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

about the encyclopedia files, are trying to delete them? have you installed the application that installed them? if you already did the uninstall and you are trying to delete the remnants, what error message do you see? please post a screen shot of what you are trying to do.

about the desktop resolution... i am sorry but i do not understand what you like to do. please clarify. if it is about just the display properties, set it in the Control Panel.


----------

